# Max Payne 3: PC-Version macht offenbar Probleme beim Start



## SimonFistrich (1. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Max Payne 3: PC-Version macht offenbar Probleme beim Start* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Max Payne 3: PC-Version macht offenbar Probleme beim Start


----------



## Dosentier (1. Juni 2012)

Gut das ich es mir noch nicht gekauft habe, obwohl ich heute kurz davor stand es bei Amazon zu bestellen.


----------



## acti0n (1. Juni 2012)

Bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme. Und das Spiel ist sowas von geil, absolut kein Fehlkauf.


----------



## hawkytonk (1. Juni 2012)

"Eine Nachfrage bei Rockstar Games ergab, dass das Problem derzeit untersucht wird." - Dieser Satz kommt viel zu häufig und trägt absolut nicht zu meiner Beruhigung bei.

Diese 'Hinweise' in der Art von:"Ihr habt Probleme? Na dann bringt einfach mal alles auf dem Rechner auf den neusten Stand und installiert gleichmal den halben Rechner neu." - Gehts noch? Ich patche/installiere/konfiguriere doch nicht jedes mal meinen Rechner für das jeweilige Spiel um, nur weil die Herren Entwickler nicht in der Lage sind da Spiel auch PC-tauglich zu machen. Wo kommen wir denn da hin? 
Nebenbei: Ich habe in der Vergangenheit immer alles/ein Spiel zum laufen bekommen, solange Kompoente nicht einen Patch-Stand von vor einem Jahr hatten.


----------



## KillerBommel (1. Juni 2012)

BEI MIR LÄUFT ES


----------



## Nesquick_John (1. Juni 2012)

hatte mit steam auf meinem windows 7 64bit das problem, dass vista SP1 benötigt wird.

Lösung:
habe im MaxPanye3 ordner die .exe unter den eigenschaften in den Kompatibilitätsmodus für vista sp2 gesetzt und ein als administrator ausfürhren eingestellt und dann den pc neugestartet und es hat funktioniert


----------



## Joerg2 (1. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir läuft der Download noch und ich hoffe dann mal nicht auf solche Probleme,, aber grundsätzlich finde ich, dass in solchen Fällen die QA offenbar vollständig versagt hat. Man muss eine so groß vertriebene Software wie Max Payne 3 doch mal auf mehr als 2-3 PCs testen und auch mit nicht den aktuellsten Treibern. Manchmal kann ich da nur den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## Porsche2k (1. Juni 2012)

Bei mir geht es nicht. Während dem Auto-Updater wird ein Virus gefunden. Hab auf ignorieren geklickt, aber wenn ich auf "Spielen" klicke, passiert nix.

Die .exe wird kurz im Taskmanager gezeigt, verschwindet dann und es passiert nix.

Zum kotzen ist das.


----------



## Wudie88 (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo:

also ich hab Probleme beim installieren von max payne 3.
ich bekomm immer die Fehlermeldung ----Fehler bei der Featuresübertragung ----


kann mir jemand weiter helfen


----------



## Cicero (1. Juni 2012)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft der Download noch und ich hoffe dann mal nicht auf solche Probleme,, aber grundsätzlich finde ich, dass in solchen Fällen die QA offenbar vollständig versagt hat. Man muss eine so groß vertriebene Software wie Max Payne 3 doch mal auf mehr als 2-3 PCs testen und auch mit nicht den aktuellsten Treibern. Manchmal kann ich da nur den Kopf schütteln...


 
Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht. Vor dem Release muss eine ausgiebige Testphase gemacht werden und zumindest die häufigsten Konfigurationen durchgetestet werden. Aber genau hier liegt auch die Krux: Es gibt so verdammt viele davon... Es ist schier unmöglich für einen Entwickler das Spiel auf alle erdenklichen Kombinationen zu testen. Alleine die Kompinationsmöglichkeiten der beiden größten GraKa Hersteller mit allen möglichen Treibern, womöglich noch in Kombination mit verschiedenen CPU-Systemen... eigentlich eine Sisyphos-Aufgabe.Hinzu kommt, dass nicht alle Systeme auf Seiten der User/ Spieler sauber gepflegt sind, allerlei Datenmüll das System ausbremst oder Konflikte produziert, etc. WIe schon gesagt: Sisyphos-Arbeit.


----------



## Joerg2 (1. Juni 2012)

Cicero schrieb:


> Es ist schier unmöglich für einen Entwickler das Spiel auf alle erdenklichen Kombinationen zu testen. Alleine die Kompinationsmöglichkeiten der beiden größten GraKa Hersteller mit allen möglichen Treibern, womöglich noch in Kombination mit verschiedenen CPU-Systemen... eigentlich eine Sisyphos-Aufgabe.Hinzu kommt, dass nicht alle Systeme auf Seiten der User/ Spieler sauber gepflegt sind, allerlei Datenmüll das System ausbremst oder Konflikte produziert, etc. WIe schon gesagt: Sisyphos-Arbeit.


Um es vielleicht noch mal etwas verständlicher zu sagen: Dass man nicht JEDE Kombination und jeden Treiber vorher testen kann ist völlig klar und das erwarte ich ja auch nicht. Wenn es aber für eine gewöhnliche Zeitschriftenredaktion ein einfaches ist das Problem an einem Nachmittag gleich zwei Konfigs zu haben bei denen nix klappt, dann ist die QA in meinen Augen einfach nur ein Totalausfall.
Sicher können das jetzt irgendwelche bestimmten Sonderfälle gewesen sein, aber bei gleich zwei Konfigs an einem Nachmittag gehe ich davon schon nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Cicero (1. Juni 2012)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> Um es vielleicht noch mal etwas verständlicher zu sagen: Dass man nicht JEDE Kombination und jeden Treiber vorher testen kann ist völlig klar und das erwarte ich ja auch nicht. Wenn es aber für eine gewöhnliche Zeitschriftenredaktion ein einfaches ist das Problem an einem Nachmittag gleich zwei Konfigs zu haben bei denen nix klappt, dann ist die QA in meinen Augen einfach nur ein Totalausfall.
> Sicher können das jetzt irgendwelche bestimmten Sonderfälle gewesen sein, aber bei gleich zwei Konfigs an einem Nachmittag gehe ich davon schon nicht mehr aus.


 
Auch hier widerspreche ich dir nicht grundsätzlich 

Bedenke aber, das die Zeitschriftenredaktionen den Fehler REPRODUZIERT haben, sprich nach eingegangener Fehlermeldung die Systeme nachgebaut/ nachgestellt haben, um den Fehler zu verifizieren. Sprich: Das Problem mit dieser oder jener speziellen Konfiguration war an dieser Stelle bekannt und ein entsprechendes PC System konnte dahingehend gezielt aufgebaut werden.


----------



## MrWhi7e (1. Juni 2012)

Will es starten und die Service Pack Fehlermeldung kommt obwohl das Service Pack natürlich installiert ist. Dann den Trick mit Kompatibilitätsmodus und Adminrechten ausprobiert, komme aber nur bis zum ersten Screen mit den Lizenzhinweisen und danach crasht das Spiel.

Und das Release natürlich wieder klassisch auf einen Freitag gelegt, bleibt nur zu hoffen dass sie durcharbeiten und die Probleme schnellstens fixen.


----------



## KillerBommel (1. Juni 2012)

Porsche2k schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es nicht. Während dem Auto-Updater wird ein Virus gefunden. Hab auf ignorieren geklickt, aber wenn ich auf "Spielen" klicke, passiert nix.
> 
> Die .exe wird kurz im Taskmanager gezeigt, verschwindet dann und es passiert nix.
> 
> Zum kotzen ist das.


 
antivir aus dann gehts hatte ich auch


----------



## Exciting91 (1. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende ich habe einen recht guten Pc sodass ich eigentlich alles auf höchster Auflösung spielen sollte und könnte ! 

System :  
intel Core i 7 - 2600k
16 gb Ram
Nvidia geforce 580gtx 

Es stockt alles !! sogar wenn ich alles auf normal stelle... Antivir sowie Firewall sind deaktiviert..... 

Ich bitte euch um Hilfe...... 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


Michael Gehrig


----------



## MaxPayneZocker (1. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich das Spiel starte, dann kommt eine Nachricht "Max Payne 3 funktioniert nicht"

Das lustige ist das ich keine .exe im Max Payne 3 Ordner habe 

Was soll ich tun Bitte schnell antworten


----------



## DerDude86 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich raffs nicht erst Diablo 3 und jetzt Max  das gibts doch nicht....
Hab auch ne Mühle die auf dem neuesten Stand ist

Intel Core i7-3820
16GB Ram 
Nvidea GTX 680 und kann es nicht ZocKen und das nervt !!!! 

Hoffe die Nasen von Rockstar fixen das Problem ganz schnell


----------



## HugoVSGulgo (1. Juni 2012)

Wudie88 schrieb:


> Hallo:
> 
> also ich hab Probleme beim installieren von max payne 3.
> ich bekomm immer die Fehlermeldung ----Fehler bei der Featuresübertragung ----
> ...




Beim mir kommt ebenfalls das gleiche.

Hier nochmal ausführlicher.

Ich bin gerade dabei Max Payne 3 auf dem PC zu installieren.

Fehler bei der Featureübertragung

Feature: MaxPayne3
Component: MP3_Dynamic
Datei: E:\data2.cab
Beschreibungatenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)

Kann mir bitte jemand schnell helfen.


----------



## Elbart (1. Juni 2012)

Rockstar und Konsolen-Ports.
Das wird nichts mehr in diesem Leben.


----------



## CoFa72 (1. Juni 2012)

HugoVSGulgo schrieb:


> Beim mir kommt ebenfalls das gleiche.
> 
> Hier nochmal ausführlicher.
> 
> ...



Genau das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Auch das Kopieren auf die Festplatte nützt nichts, da auch hier der Quellcode der data2.cab nich ausgelesen werden kann. Sehr nervig!
Immer an dieser Stelle kommt die Fehlermeldung: C:\Rockstar Games\Max Payne 3\common\movies\s_air.bik
Meine Festplatte gibt dabei auch einige komische Geräusche von sich.


----------



## HugoVSGulgo (1. Juni 2012)

CoFa72 schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Auch das Kopieren auf die Festplatte nützt nichts, da auch hier der Quellcode der data2.cab nich ausgelesen werden kann. Sehr nervig!
> Immer an dieser Stelle kommt die Fehlermeldung: C:\Rockstar Games\Max Payne 3\common\movies\s_air.bik
> Meine Festplatte gibt dabei auch einige komische Geräusche von sich.


 

Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass es ein Fehler beim Pressen sein soll und man es doch umtauschen solle. 
Dies kann aber auch nicht die Lösung des Problems sein.


----------



## Brokensword (1. Juni 2012)

nachdem die updates geladen wurden
steht da bei Status "inaktiv" und nach paar Sekunden schließt sich der updater und es passiert garnix


----------



## husar-t (1. Juni 2012)

hi hatte die gleichen probleme antivirus aus und neuen treiber für grafikkarte geladen und jetzt funzt es!!!!


----------



## HugoVSGulgo (1. Juni 2012)

husar-t schrieb:


> hi hatte die gleichen probleme antivirus aus und neuen treiber für grafikkarte geladen und jetzt funzt es!!!!



Welches Problem hattest du?
Das selbe wie ich?


----------



## IEdgarI (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mein komplettes System sowie die neuesten Treiber neu aufgespielt und dennoch funktioniert es nicht, es hängt sich jedes mal nach dem Ladebildschirm auf. Der Fehler liegt ganz klar an Rockstar diese Pfuscher, erst mit einem Crack habe ich das Spiel schlussendlich zum laufen gebracht. 

Als Käufer komme ich mir dabei ziemlich blöd vor. Als Raubkopierer hätte ich mir den ganzen Mist ersparen können.

Edit: wen es noch jemand versuchen möchte, der Crack ist für die Steam Version, funktioniert aber auch mit der normalen. Den Crack könnt ihr auf Boerse.bz finden (eigentlich verbreite ich ungern solche Sachen, da aber Rockstar uns keine Lösung bitten kann, ist es mir auch egal.)


----------



## Hagar020158 (1. Juni 2012)

Hab das Spiel bei Steam geladen.
Es startet auch nicht.
Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung: Sevicepack 1 oder höher benötigt. OS Vista.
Ich habe aber Windows 7  64bit Servicepack1 alle Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand. 
Beim laden der Dateien von Steam meldete sich öfters Antivir,ich habe aber nicht darauf reagiert.Die angeblichen Trojanerdateien ( unter anderem auch die Max Paine 3 exe ) wurden nicht in den Quarantäneordner verschoben.
Ich versuche jetzt mal die Dateien vom Steamserver neu zu laden,Antivir hab ich solange deaktiviert.
Weiß jemand von euch mehr.
Ich hab schon nen Riesenhals,erst die Probleme mit Diablo3,dann mein Battlenetaccount gehackt.Jetzt läuft noch nicht mal Max Pain 3.Langsam hab ich genug,für nen Haufen Geld den Beta-Tester zu spielen.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus falls mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Cicero (1. Juni 2012)

MaxPayneZocker schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Spiel starte, dann kommt eine Nachricht "Max Payne 3 funktioniert nicht"
> 
> Das lustige ist das ich keine .exe im Max Payne 3 Ordner habe
> 
> Was soll ich tun Bitte schnell antworten


 
Schau mal in den Quarantäne-Ordner deines Virenprogramms.... ev. dort zu finden


----------



## ApfelBirne1992 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube der Iron Wrapper ist schuld, bei mir hat das entfernen deselben die StartProbleme behoben.


----------



## Brokensword (1. Juni 2012)

neuster Nvidia Treiber und es startet sofort

habs nur kurz angespielt, läuft aber alles 
weiß jemand wann die Vorbesteller Codes gehen?

edit: hab Kaspersky drauf und es laufen lassen, ansonsten nix upgedatet
Win 7 64bit


----------



## Tinelonce (1. Juni 2012)

Hab nun alles probiert, aber es startet einfach nicht


----------



## sarcasmvslife (1. Juni 2012)

ich habe den fehler den anscheinend keiner hat. ich komme bis zur aktivierung des spiels...und dann sagt das miese ding ich hätte angeblich keine internetverbindung. und nun?


----------



## DerDude86 (1. Juni 2012)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch aber hab immernoch keine Lösung....


----------



## H34D84NG3R (1. Juni 2012)

willkommen im club ich hab auch einen fehler den keiner hat mein patcher lädt 2 sekunden herunter startet dann die verifizierung des installers und crasht dann mit einem NSIS error angeblich ist die heruntergeladene installer datei beschädigt ich reinstalliere jetzt seit knapp 7 stunden need help PLX


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juni 2012)

Hmm...da hatte ich wohl echt Glück, bei mir lief alles von Anfang an einwandfrei.


----------



## sarcasmvslife (1. Juni 2012)

ganz ehrlich...da kauft man das ding und scheitert an den sicherheits und aktivierungshürden. man findet hunderte fehler im internet. ein solches ding auf den markt zu schmeißen...nachdem man es 150 mal verschoben hat...ist echt ne grobe frechheit


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (1. Juni 2012)

Hm... noch niemand einen Fehler 37? 

Sorry, aber das Ding hat einfach Kultpotential. Bei uns in der Arbeit (KiTa) sind ein paar D3-Spieler/innen und wenn aktuell irgendwas schiefgeht, heißt´s grundsätzlich "Fehler 37".

Naja, bin gerade bei Steam am Downloaden. Mal sehen, ob es bei mir läuft. Meine Grafikkartentreiber sind genau wegen Diablo III nämlich NICHT auf dem aktuellen Stand, da diverse Kollegen damit Probleme hatten. Warscheinlich muss ich mich dann entscheiden, ob ich nun MP3 oder D3 spielen will....
Hach ja, der PC als Spieleplattform ist schon was tolles.


----------



## H34D84NG3R (1. Juni 2012)

auf diversen gaming seiten steht das das problem an den gekauften DVD versionen liegt die download versionen funktionieren einwandfrei -.-


----------



## Brokensword (1. Juni 2012)

@milchmausie: also trotz neuen Nvidia Treibers läuft Diablo problemlos, hängt vllt mit dem Modell zusammen

ich hab die DVD Version und hab keine Probleme mit, probiert doch einfach den Grafiktreiber als Neuinstallation und die Zusatzsoftware direkt von der DVD nochmals zu installieren
Kaspersky macht keine Probleme, könnts anlassen

Das Spiel ist genial und setzt für mich persönlich Maßstäbe, hoffe dass die Ihr schnellst möglich auch in den Genuss kommen werdet


----------



## DerDude86 (1. Juni 2012)

Das Problem ist das der Rockstar Uploader kurz zu sehen ist und es steht er wäre Inaktiv dann kommt gar nix mehr....Hmm ich will Max Zocken. Install hat super gefunzt und ich habe die DvD Version. Helft mir


----------



## McDrake (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hab für MICH eine Lösung gefunden (nach einer halben Stunde ausprobieren und fluchen):

Wenn der Updater kommt auf Pause/Fortsetzen klicken (öferts?).
Das hab ich aus dem hardwarextreme-forum.
Das alleine reichte bei mir aber noch nicht. Denn das Spiel startete noch immer nicht.

Aber:
Sobald die Abfolge mit dem Screen mit Copyright & co und das Rockstar-Logo kommt, öfters den Task wechseln (Alt+ TAB).
Keine Ahnung warum, aber so startet das Spiel bei mir zu 95%.

oO


----------



## DerDude86 (2. Juni 2012)

Habs gerade versucht und dann wenn ich auf Pause klicke dann kann man auf Spielen klicken aber das passiert nix


----------



## Brokensword (2. Juni 2012)

DerDude86 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das der Rockstar Uploader kurz zu sehen ist und es steht er wäre Inaktiv dann kommt gar nix mehr....Hmm ich will Max Zocken. Install hat super gefunzt und ich habe die DvD Version. Helft mir



war bei mir auch
Der neueste Nvidia Treiber hat geholfen
beim installieren musste ich "neuinstallation auswählen" damits problemlos klappt


----------



## DerDude86 (2. Juni 2012)

Hab den neuesten Treiber drauf Nvidea 301.42


----------



## DerDude86 (2. Juni 2012)

"neusinstaltion vom Treiber oder vom Game" ?


----------



## DerDude86 (2. Juni 2012)

Ok vom Treiber habs gerade gesehen


----------



## Brokensword (2. Juni 2012)

läufts?

wenn nicht. erfüllt dein System die mindestvoraussetzungen?


----------



## DerDude86 (2. Juni 2012)

i7 3820 CPU 16GB Ram und Geforce GTX680  denke das reicht zum Spielen


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

Bei mir hat Kaspersky alles von R* in der Firewall auf 'Verboten' gestellt. D.h. ich konnte weder die Aktivierung vornehmen, noch den Patch laden.

Einfach per Hand den Netzwerkverkehr erlaubt ... und es lief ohne Probleme. 

Aktivierung ... erfolgreich.
Danach wurden zwei oder drei Komponenten aktualisiert, u.a. das Spiel selbst und R* Social Club ... erfolgreich.

Spiel gestartet und es lief auf Anhieb. Allerdings kann ich in den Grafikeinstellungen nicht alles auf Maximal setzen, dafür benötigt man nämlich magere 2GB VRAM.  

Des Weiteren nervt mich die langsame Maussteuerung, obwohl ich das schon im Menü angepasst habe und dieser künstliche "Grafikfehlerfilter" in den Zwischensequenzen. Das hat mich auch schon bei Kane & Lynch massiv gestört, irgendwie passt das nicht zu Max Payne.

Was aber grandios ist, sind die Kommentare von Max zu bestimmten Dingen ... z.B. muss der Spieler im Spiel ein Fahrstuhl rufen und Max kommentiert das etwas zynisch "so what, i'm the fucking button presser now?!" und ein anderer NPC kommentiert diesen Spruch mit "yeah, and you're good at it!" & "Great Job!"!  

"Great job" ist übrigens ein kleiner Gag aus Hancock, wo ihm gesagt wird, er solle doch andere Leute auch loben ... ich musste breit grinsen!


----------



## Zyxiux (2. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab ne GTX 670 und hab jetzt mal alles max. aber irg läuft des spiel nicht wirklich flüssig... Sonst 8 GB RAM und i5 2500k @ 4,3 Ghz 

Fraps oder EVGA kann auch nicht die FPS auslesen ...
jmd des selbe Problem?


----------



## DerDude86 (2. Juni 2012)

und nein immer noch das gleiche Problem


----------



## DerDude86 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hab AVG und habs bei der Installation aus geschaltet geht aber trozdem nicht


----------



## Klingelmann (2. Juni 2012)

Zyxiux schrieb:


> Fraps oder EVGA kann auch nicht die FPS auslesen ...
> jmd des selbe Problem?


 
habe das selbe festgestellt. bei mir geht das evga precision zum sreenshots machen auch nicht,was aber geht ist die print screen tast in verbindung mit "paint".


----------



## luk187 (2. Juni 2012)

Bei mir startet es jetzt aber nach 10 sek kommt max payne funktioniert nicht merh....


----------



## H34D84NG3R (2. Juni 2012)

*Wo ist der Support wenn man ihn braucht*

tja seid froh das es bei euch startet ich installiere seit gestern 15:00 regelmäßig neu habe bereits alles was intivirus / antimalware und firewalls angeht ausgemacht und habe trotzdem beim ersten mal patcher starten bei der verifizierung des installers einen NISI error und die problemhilfe zu dem fehler hilft mir nicht da der fehler auch bei umgehung der verifizierung auftritt und einfach den patcher beendet bevor ich überhaupt zu einer installation des patchs komme

hab auch nebenbei schon ein unbeantwortetes ticket beim rockstarsupport stehen seit 20 stunden -.-

mein Setup : AMD Phenom II x6 1090T Black Edition , Gigabyte 890 GPA-UD3H , MSI N460 GTX "Cyclone" OC , 8GB Ram und Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit


----------



## Tomminator (3. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte keine Probleme bei der Installation! Jedoch ist es bei mir so das es total verbugt ist! Im 2ten Kapitel bin ich gerade bei der Hubschrauberszene und habe gar kein Fadenkreuz,so ist es nicht möglich die Gegner in der kurzen Zeit zu treffen! Habe auch alle Einstellungen mehrmals kontrolliert und verschiedene Dinge ausprobiert! Teilweise wenn ich ab dem letzten Kontrollpunkt neu starte bewegen sich die Gegner gar nicht und wenn ich alle abgeschossen habe geht es nicht weiter und das Spiel steht still! Das ist echt ärgerlich und enttäuscht mich schon sehr da man für 44 euro schon erwarten kann das ein Spiel flüssig läuft!Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee! Bedanke mich im voraus!


----------



## Tomminator (3. Juni 2012)

Hat sich erledigt! Durch drücken der B-Taste ist das Fadenkreuz wieder da...


----------

